# 03 Ob Tlc



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope you all were out camping this weekend instead of spending the DAY on Outback TLC:










Boring thread, I know, but wanted to comment on the huge difference a good wash and wax makes. Roof is done too, in prep for a roof rubber care kit coming from CW in a couple weeks, so. I'll be back at 'er then. I'll have to think about an electric polisher / buffer for waxing a some point...using a facecloth and elbow grease took awhile!

I also took off the Hensley and re-lubed and double checked all the fittings, then re-installed. I have some rust removal to do at the end of the season - some exterior screws and the underside of the I-beams. The fun never ends, does it?? Even when you aren't camping, you can enjoy your OB









Enjoy the second half of summer, everyone!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Hope you all were out camping this weekend instead of spending the DAY on Outback TLC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, how long did it take you? It'll take me a good full day to really clean and wax mine.

Bob


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sparkling clean!! And a fine choice in Outbacks if I do say so myself!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

She looks great! Want to come do Puff, now? We'll even let you use the buffer







BTW, it _does_ make the job a whole lot easier and FASTER!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, I have been waxing mine the old fashioned way as well: elbow.

What brand of random orbital polisher do you all recommend?


----------

